# Deprofundis birthday boy party next saturday almost 10 person invited



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

My greatest purchase this month were Gombert & Willaert Ave Regina + motets on archive produktion 1977 release, my date of birth. I also purchase Schoenberg ''Le Pierrot Lunaire'' opus.27 by Pierre Boulez two fine vinyl what a great gift.

Now let's get serious, I celebrated this next Saturday pizza party, music, some psychotropic that are legal.
Like 9 or 10 people or suppose to come six officially.

This is gonna be fun Jesus I hope I get my vinyls this week too, it would be too cool.

I'm a good Dj, won't put just classical music , perhaps electronica, metal, hard rock, I have ecclectic taste, you probably notice, whit all modesty.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hope you have a great time and all goes well.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

Sounds like a fun time. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Flutter (Mar 26, 2019)

Happy birthday to the coolest dude around!


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I wish I could be there! Happy Birthday, and watch those psychotropics. You know you shouldn't be messing with those. Watch the wine & beer, too.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Happy birthday my friend. Have a good one! 

At the moment, I am in your territory -visiting family in the Gatineau.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Flutter said:


> Happy birthday to the coolest dude around!


Thank you very much, I really appreciated


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Happy Birthday. Have a great time. 

"Bon anniversaire"


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I had a wonderfully joyful time whit 6 friends, more were invited but some had a problem couldn't not come. But that okay. A friend brought beers, a cake, smokes 3 packs, one drawn me a card, some had psychotropic legal in Canada but I did not inhalle ... so I said Oh well, jesus why not, one order a large all-dress authentic Italian pizza at a good place, I had fun, nope we had fun, better.

So im writing these words a bit tired and wasted, one could guess, and finishing thee night whit obscur Franco-Flemish composer like Geerking de Hondt, Jean Guyot annd etc.Have a good night, did I mention one other friend start festivity whit a bottle of red wine split in two,I was so drunk it was funny, hahaha I wallk and talk drunk...you guys can imagine me being goofy and walking like Rick Flair or Drunk southern Elvis dance, and I party whit father and sister too...Today was a succession of partying now im 42 darn Im olld now lol


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

An alternative "Bonne Anniversaire":

Have a good 'un






Makes me laugh every time!!!


----------

